# Hair Transplants > Hair Transplant: Start Your Own Topic >  What are my options?

## tuna123

Hey boys,

I began balding some 3-4 years ago, but it's picked up a bit the last year, so starting to looking into solutions. From how it looks now, I'm fairly certain I will end up with Norwood 4 or maybe even 5. I'm 29 years old.

What are my options here? Can I do a FUE and get back to Norwood 3 perhaps? Or can I do FUE, supply with SMP and keep the hair short? Or do I just embrace it?

Previously I took Minodioxil, but got tinnitus from taking it, so not too keen on getting back on it. Same goes for propecia.

This is how the top looks right now:


Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Cheers

----------


## KO1

Tinnitus from propecia?

----------


## WHTC Clinic

You may have a good chance to get to a NW 3v, but your donor resources will determine your success.  Can you post a photo of the entire donor region (areas behind & near the ears)?

----------


## tuna123

No, from minodioxil.

----------


## tuna123

Thanks, here's my area behind/near the ears

----------


## Driver

I think you need to proceed with great caution, my friend. You are functionally a NW6 now and your density in the back looks low in the pic you posted. You may be a high risk HT pt. 

Maybe shave it for a bit and see how it suits you.

----------


## tuna123

> I think you need to proceed with great caution, my friend. You are functionally a NW6 now and your density in the back looks low in the pic you posted. You may be a high risk HT pt. 
> 
> Maybe shave it for a bit and see how it suits you.


 Thanks for the advice. The density might look lower than it actual is, because I got blond hair.

So what's the risk with a FUE? I'm aware that down the line I might lose more hair and it would look odd, but can't I get another FUE then to spread out the hair?

And any opinion on maybe doing SMP?

----------


## KO1

Why can't you take finateride?

----------


## Driver

> Thanks for the advice. The density might look lower than it actual is, because I got blond hair.
> 
> So what's the risk with a FUE? I'm aware that down the line I might lose more hair and it would look odd, but can't I get another FUE then to spread out the hair?
> 
> And any opinion on maybe doing SMP?


 If you get FUE with a low donor density you may end up with an over-harvested or "moth eaten" donor site.

----------


## tuna123

> If you get FUE with a low donor density you may end up with an over-harvested or "moth eaten" donor site.


 I wouldn't need much though. I have absolutely no expectations of getting a full hair back, just want a little shade and keep it super short. If I could get the same amount as I have in the top back part of my head right now, I'd be happy.

----------


## tuna123

> Why can't you take finateride?


 After developing permanent tinnitus after taking minodioxil, I'm not too keen on trying out a product that a lot more people gets sides from.

----------


## k9gatton

> I wouldn't need much though. I have absolutely no expectations of getting a full hair back, just want a little shade and keep it super short. If I could get the same amount as I have in the top back part of my head right now, I'd be happy.


 
It's aggressive, as you already know. You might want to consider PRP, which uses growth from your own blood and starts to grow hair.

Unfortunately when androgen alopecia starts this young, it's much more aggressive than guys who only have a receding hairline at
your age.

Aprikot P is another medication that you should definitely start on. A friend of mine did, although I never tried it myself. My friend went from a Norwood four to almost a Norwood one. 

Strongly recommend Adrovart for you, and 0.5 milligrams. You have to act fast my friend, because it will be too late once the hair is completely gone for a few years. Nothing will probably get it back at that point. 

At least do this while the area is still diffuse. If you don't, I fear it might be too late my friend. Because usually Platelette plasma therapy only works when there's still diffuse terminal hair left.

----------


## tuna123

> It's aggressive, as you already know. You might want to consider PRP, which uses growth from your own blood and starts to grow hair.
> 
> Unfortunately when androgen alopecia starts this young, it's much more aggressive than guys who only have a receding hairline at
> your age.
> 
> Aprikot P is another medication that you should definitely start on. A friend of mine did, although I never tried it myself. My friend went from a Norwood four to almost a Norwood one. 
> 
> Strongly recommend Adrovart for you, and 0.5 milligrams. You have to act fast my friend, because it will be too late once the hair is completely gone for a few years. Nothing will probably get it back at that point. 
> 
> At least do this while the area is still diffuse. If you don't, I fear it might be too late my friend. Because usually Platelette plasma therapy only works when there's still diffuse terminal hair left.


 I've never heard of both Aprikot and Adrovart and a Google search brings up nada. Can you link to some more information?

----------


## KO1

> After developing permanent tinnitus after taking minodioxil, I'm not too keen on trying out a product that a lot more people gets sides from.


 If you are unwilling to take finasteride, you may not be a good candidate for surgery. But it may be possible to meet your goals with a combination of FUE and SMP. I would suggest you consult with a doctor in person who will check your donor under magnification and be able to advise how many grafts can be harvested. I would also suggest multiple consults in person, they'll be worth your time and money.

----------


## k9gatton

> I've never heard of both Aprikot and Adrovart and a Google search brings up nada. Can you link to some more information?


  
Sure. I got the name wrong. It's Alpricot F. I never used this, but my friend did. He got great results. Just so you know it's a topical Estrogen. Also I've never ordered from the link I'm giving you.
http://brandmedicines.com/index.php?...oducts_id=1396

Adrovart is Dustasteride. It's similar to Finasteride, except it blocks 90% of DHT. Finasteride only blocks 70%.
Currently I use topical Progesterone and Finasteride combined, so I don't take Dustasteride.

----------


## MostlyIrish

Hormone replacement or additive therapy is something to be very careful about. New research is popping up all over the place that further supports many types of cancers are caused by synthetic hormones as well as chemicals that change production of hormones. I would tread lightly with hormonal therapies. I personally would never feel safe taking Propecia even though so far I don't think it's coorelated with any cancers we thought the same about many HRT until recently.

----------

